# How to program the key fob?



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Hello.
Need some quick help, if anyone knows!
It is a friend's 2000 A6 2.8q.
Messing with the remote and batteries, and now it WON'T work!
Batteries are okay, but it won't remotely lock/unlock the car.
Have to use the key in the lock...
Checked the owner's manual and there is a simple procedure
for programming it but it didn't work.
I searched around the forums, and found that if happens like this,
re-programming the remote might be needed, like described here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=167130
That's for a VW though, and it requires the SECOND key,
which he DOES NOT have...
So, any thoughts on how to fix the remote to work?
TIA


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to program the key fob? (izzo)*

Anyone?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to program the key fob? (izzo)*

And is it possible, just wondering, simply removing the batteries
to screw the transmitter/remote that bad that it needs
reprogramming or whatever?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to program the key fob? (izzo)*

?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to program the key fob? (izzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *izzo* »_?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How to program the key fob? (izzo)*

Kinda slow in this forum or what?
Anyhow.... It's fixed.


----------

